# Best cheapest place to buy peptides? What peptide is best for muscle growth?



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Been looking at cjc but can't determine how much and how often to take? Can anyone post any cycles and results up?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Cheapest is not always best mate.

I recommend Toms peptides


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Cheapest is not always best mate.
> 
> I recommend Toms peptides


Link?

I've been using peptidesuk.com they seem good

Ghrp2 plus cjc 1-29 both at 100mcg, 3x per day.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Just started back on GHRP2/Mod GRF from peptidesuk.com a week ago. Love the fullness and pumps I get when on peptides. I would say a GHRP+GHRH is your best choice.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Purepeptides.uk.net has really good quality peptides


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Toms peptides??? I have heard this alot but is this a member on here or a legit site. What's the web site actually called so I can check it out please. Many thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hermie07 said:


> Toms peptides??? I have heard this alot but is this a member on here or a legit site. What's the web site actually called so I can check it out please. Many thanks.


You have to be a member of another forum that is controlled to get access to them and there is no website


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sawyer1 said:


> Been looking at cjc but can't determine how much and how often to take? Can anyone post any cycles and results up?


Read this guide

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------

